# Canned Potatoes



## Constance (Mar 18, 2007)

Some of you may turn your noses up at canned potatoes, but they're really really useful to have around. They never rot or sprout. They are perfect new potatoes, already peeled and cooked. And they're cheap. 
Kim cubed some up this this morning to make corned beef hash for our brunch, and they worked perfectly. 

Other uses: 
*Hash-brown potatoes...better than frozen, for sure, and I like them better than fresh, because they cook quickly and don't soak up so much grease.
*Sauteed new potatoes...brown whole or halved potatoes quickly in butter with S&P and a little garlic. Garnish with a bit of fresh chopped parsley at the end. 
*Add to crock-pot last 30-45 minutes of cooking a roast. They'll soak up the juices from the meat and taste delicious.
*Add to canned green beans along with onion, garlic, S&P, and a bit of bacon grease. You'll think you're at grandma's.

I'm sure you all can come up with plenty of other uses. 

You do need to remember a couple of things. Always rinse the starch off the potatoes before you use them. And while you don't have to buy an expensive brand (Best Choice or something like that is fine), don't buy the el-cheapo brands, either. The potatoes should be tender, but still firm. Find a brand you like, and stick with it. 

Incidentally, the way I came across this knowledge was by necessity. Back when I was young and very poor, I had a bumper crop of potatoes in my garden one year, and no place to store them. So...I peeled everyone of those little spuds and canned them.  
Then I had to figure out how to use them.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 18, 2007)

First, I must preface my post by saying that our house isn't air-conditioned and, in the warmer months, I rarely purchase more than a few potatoes at a time.  One of our favorite ways of preparing canned potatoes is draining them, heating them until nice and hot and, then, putting a little salt, pepper, butter, and parsley on them.

I'd much rather keep a couple of 40-cent cans of potatoes in my pantry than throw out a $4 bag of fresh ones.

Since it's just the two of us, one can is plenty.  And I, too, learned to like/use canned potatoes out of necessity.  They're good little doomers if given the chance.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess it is time to give these canned potatoes another try.  I've had some good meals made from canned mixed vegetables.  I haven't bought canned potatoes for a while.  But like you said, they should become a staple and you have provided some good recipes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2007)

One of the first times I ever used them was when I was frying chicken.  I just coated them like I did the fried chicken and friend them right along with the chicken, turning as I went, removing when they were golden brown - they were YUM!


----------



## Candocook (Mar 18, 2007)

I have used canned potatoes in my sausage corn chowder for convenience. there isn't anything wrong with them at all.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 18, 2007)

I like to fry them in a little butter with some onions and sprinkle on some seasoned salt. Very fast and tasty.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing wrong with canned potatoes, the are VERY versitile! 

I have used them for everything from poato salad to hash, never had a problem.

I am in the same boat, Katie. I would rather have a few cans, then throw out some stinky ol potatoes. It is not often I use them at home.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 19, 2007)

I love canned spuds also, however take a little advice from me, Don`t microwave them or Deep fat fry them, they Detonate!

I`ve done both of those, but only Once


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 19, 2007)

I love these potatoes - I serve mine with meatloaf!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 19, 2007)

you're preaching to the choir on this one Constance.  Thanks for the suggestions on how to use them,   I must admit that I mainly use them for soups, but I make a lot of soups!!

And you know, you have actually given me an idea.  I still have a sizable amount of sweet potatoes, they are in excellent condition.  But we are coming up, I hope, on some fresh vegetables from the garden, which lessens our need for vegetables like sweet potatoes and other items we have taken through the winter.  Maybe I will can some of these sweet potatoes??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 19, 2007)

I  bought a can of potatoes haven't tried them yet.We also dont keep alot of potatoes around either but when you want potato thats what you want but for me that would be a over 90 miles round trip just for potatoes.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 19, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> you're preaching to the choir on this one Constance. Thanks for the suggestions on how to use them, I must admit that I mainly use them for soups, but I make a lot of soups!!
> 
> And you know, you have actually given me an idea. I still have a sizable amount of sweet potatoes, they are in excellent condition. But we are coming up, I hope, on some fresh vegetables from the garden, which lessens our need for vegetables like sweet potatoes and other items we have taken through the winter. Maybe I will can some of these sweet potatoes??


 
What a wonderful pantry filled with canned food.  Honestly, I've never seen anything like it.  I bought the Bell Canning Book and hope to try it this year.  Last year I ended up freezing everything.


----------



## Constance (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, Beth, those shelves are loaded! Isn't it a lovely sight to see all your hard work displayed like jewels!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 19, 2007)

I also bought The Bell Canning book but Im terrified of learning to can dont want to poison anybody.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 19, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I also bought The Bell Canning book but Im terrified of learning to can dont want to poison anybody.


 
Me too!  Mr HB's parents canned everything and he doesn't understand my fear.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bethzaring, Darling, that Bottom Shelf looks a little bit, erm...how shall we say???   *STRESSED!* 

I think a 2x4 cut to right length for a middle support May be a good idea


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 19, 2007)

I agree YT you are very observant.There is nothing worse than cleaning  up after a shelf gives way.


----------



## Constance (Mar 19, 2007)

If you all follow the directions in your Ball Canning Book to the letter, you will have nothing to worry about. 
******

I noticed that too, YT. 

I used to store my canned goods on shelves hung from the wall with brackets, and one year, a whole shelf fell. 
Fortunately, the jars were stored in the boxes they came in, and the only damage was one broken jar of corn (glass and corn went everywhere) and a couple of broken seals. 
My dad said we'd used nails that were too short when we originally hung the shelves, so when we re-hung them we used some BIG old nails.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 19, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> Bethzaring, Darling, that Bottom Shelf looks a little bit, erm...how shall we say??? *STRESSED!*


 
    I would call it BOWED.  I can see the source of your concern, but rest assured, these shelves ain't going any where.  The are toe nailed, blocked, made of 3/4 inch plywood, and faced with our own tulip poplar, which is what you see in the picture.  The 3/4 inch plywood is only spanning 42 inches and is more than adequate for the load .


----------



## LUCID (Mar 19, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> If you all follow the directions in your Ball Canning Book to the letter, you will have nothing to worry about.
> ******
> 
> I noticed that too, YT.
> ...


 
Screws always hold better than nails


----------

